# Water is still oily..



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

A couple of months back I posted something on here because the water on my sorority tank has gotten an oily look to it, along with little white chunks. If I put something on top of the water it gets all of this white gunk and oily feel to it that is hard to get off.

It has gotten a LOT worse. Now you pretty much can't see the oil because the white chunks take up the entire top of the water. 
My bettas don't seem to have trouble getting air from the surface or grabbing food. 

Someone told me to try more frequent water changes. I tried that. Didn't work. I can scoop out most of the white stuff but it comes back completely in a day or two.

What is it?! I'm sick of this stuff. I can't use anything that I use in or for this tank for other tank, because I REALLY don't want more than one tank to have it.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have this problem too, as soon as I do a water change it comes back the next day, its the same with my 2.4. What I have heard is that its oil from the food and plants but what I have also noticed is that in both tanks theres bubbles too. Have you tried skimming the water with a cup or something?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welsh said:


> I have this problem too, as soon as I do a water change it comes back the next day, its the same with my 2.4. What I have heard is that its oil from the food and plants but what I have also noticed is that in both tanks theres bubbles too. Have you tried skimming the water with a cup or something?


There is only one live plant in the tank and it is really tiny (the tank is 10g). I guess I should try feeding my girls just pellets so I know that everything get eaten.
I've tried scooping it out with a cup. It comes back the next day.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have no plants in my 2.4 so i have put it down to the oil from the food. It reminds me of the oil that you find in puddles out on the roads lol


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welsh said:


> I have no plants in my 2.4 so i have put it down to the oil from the food. It reminds me of the oil that you find in puddles out on the roads lol


Does it have the chunks of white stuff in it too? That's what it looks like in my fish tank.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

No I dont see no white stuff in my tank. Do you have a pic?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

No, but I can get a picture tonight.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I get that if I need to do a really good cleaning of the tank. I found doing a large water change and scrubbing the walls well (attempting to get all gunk and things we can't see with our naked eyes off). It works for me... Never have figured out what it is.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most likely a protein bio-film and organics, its on the most part harmless it just looks ugly....
Increase the water agitation by adding an air-stone, lower the water level so the HBO flow hits the water ans splashes etc.... use a paper towel and lay over it to absorb, make a large 80% water change, rinse/swish the filter media in the old tank water with the water changes and repeat as needed.

I had this on my 20g female tank and it took about 12 paper towels to get rid of it, I moved the sprayer bar so that is hits the surface of the water and did a big water change and plant trim and it has not came back or I should say the water agitation keeps me from seeing it by breaking it up...lol......

Other things that can cause this is oils on your hands, always wash your hands before and after messing with your tank, and some fish foods high in oils, uneaten food left in the tank too long, dead plants, and not large enough or often enough water changes or poor substrate vacuuming, dirty filter media...... to name a few more causes.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> Most likely a protein bio-film and organics, its on the most part harmless it just looks ugly....
> Increase the water agitation by adding an air-stone, lower the water level so the HBO flow hits the water ans splashes etc.... use a paper towel and lay over it to absorb, make a large 80% water change, rinse/swish the filter media in the old tank water with the water changes and repeat as needed.
> 
> I had this on my 20g female tank and it took about 12 paper towels to get rid of it, I moved the sprayer bar so that is hits the surface of the water and did a big water change and plant trim and it has not came back or I should say the water agitation keeps me from seeing it by breaking it up...lol......
> ...


I'll have to try the air stone! But is there any way to attach it without plugging it into an air pump? I don't have enough electrical space. 
My girls were having a hard time with the water flow from my Duetto 50 so I don't know how they will like more current.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The only way I know how to work an airstone is with a pump.....
Did you turn your filter off? what size is the tank?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> The only way I know how to work an airstone is with a pump.....
> Did you turn your filter off? what size is the tank?


Filter stays on 24/7. And the tank is a 10g. I rinsed it lots of times with vinegar before I set it up (back in January).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the filter flow so that it hits the surface of the water to break the surface scum up?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> Is the filter flow so that it hits the surface of the water to break the surface scum up?


The nozzle only turns side to side. I wish it went up. But there is a little covered hole that says 'air', so if I put a tube in it maybe I can get the air stone to work.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of filter is it and do you have a link so I can look at it?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> What kind of filter is it and do you have a link so I can look at it?


Duetto 50. I don't have the link. My dad bought it a while ago.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is this it
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...-filter.html?gclid=CKnu8PqumKICFQoNDQodSG1-WQ


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> Is this it
> http://www.petmountain.com/product/...-filter.html?gclid=CKnu8PqumKICFQoNDQodSG1-WQ


Yup!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This link has better information on it use under "more information" and "testimonials"
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3632&pcatid=3632

Read that and see if you can't fix it so that it works better to rid the tank of the surface oils


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I didn't know the water outlet could lift up (like I said, my dad bought it a while ago so we don't have the instructions anymore). I will try to do that and see if it helps.
Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I get nearly all my fish stuff second hand so I have to look the instruction up to know how to work, clean and often put back together because I tore it apart trying to fix it and get it to work or stop making so much noise.....lol
It seem foster and smith usually has the best instruction on their web-site too, so I go to them a lot.......lol


----------



## GottaBeBetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> I get nearly all my fish stuff second hand so I have to look the instruction up to know how to work, clean and often put back together because I tore it apart trying to fix it and get it to work or stop making so much noise.....lol
> It seem foster and smith usually has the best instruction on their web-site too, so I go to them a lot.......lol


 Lol. Most of my stuff is the stuff my dad used for his aquariums when I was younger. 

I tried lifting the nozzle but it didn't lift at all. So I turned the filter on its side a little bit so some of the water flow is hitting the top of the water. It is thinning out in the area the filter is...and pushing it towards the other side of the tank.


----------

